# Survivor: Micronesia Fans vs. Favorites - 2/7/08 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, since jenhudson's thread wasn't really about the episode, I figured I'd start one so those of us who actually saw it can talk about it.

What was Johnny Fairplay thinking? I thought he had cooked up some scheme, but I couldn't figure out how it was going to work. Turns out he didn't cook anything up at all. He just wanted to go. I'm kind of glad to be rid of him, and kind of sad to see him go. He could have been a lot of fun. Also, what good will it do to go back to Loser Lodge? They don't get to call home or go home until the whole thing is over, right?

Could anyone tell what his vote said? Looked like "I 'heart' something" but I couldn't read what it was.

Man, that lady on the Fans team who had no mouth filter was annoying. She's lucky she got that immunity idol or she'd definitely be the first off on her tribe. As it is, she's guaranteed to get to at least Day 9 (unless the 20 people accelerates the challenge schedule).

Previews for next week look like


Spoiler



Ozzy and Amanda waste no time getting busy. Damn you, Ozzy!!!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah I thought it was a scheme too, but everyone voted him out.

I think this was his plan from day one. If you watch him in the challenge he was not a hardcore participant. Most of the time he ran along side the wagon and did nothing.

I suspect his goal was to get the publicity and attention of being on the show, without actually having to be there more than a few days. I think he planned all along to get off first.

He gets the publicity, the build up, and does not have to stay out there roughing it. He knew he was probably the biggest target out there, so the chances of him actually winning were probably extremely long. Instead he gets his name back in the public eye, without having to do much for it.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Fairplay having a child? I haven't been this scared for our future since Puck from "The Real World" reproduced


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

OK - I went ahead and watched the show so no more worries about spoilers! 

It was still enjoyable. When I heard Fairplay was kicked off I thought that meant he pissed everybody off (reasonable theory) and they got rid of him. To find out he actually engineered himself off was interesting.

I used to like the guy somewhat (he went to my high school - many years after me though!). He was a funny character. But this stunt was just stupid.

Just more Johnny Fairplay self-destructive behavior. I used to think his career was professional reality show contestant, but now I think his real career is f***ing his life up. Talking about burning bridges. He can kiss Mark Burnett inviting him on anymore Survivor shows goodbye. Idiot.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I am VERY glad Fairplay is gone and even more glad that Parvati is still there. 

Fun episode, looks like a fun season. For the most part, the fans look better prepared than any freshman Survivor class ever has.


----------



## buckeye1010 (Dec 11, 2002)

Best first ep of a survivor season, ever! Usually the first ep is terrible. This one was very interesting!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont want a romance season...it will be too lovey dovey if they keep on doing the PDAs. Maybe it's all strategy?


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

What was it that Amanda said to Ozzy at the 20 minute mark? It was with the nightvision cameras. 

She said something like "You're the ____ one. And I think that's so awesome."

We played it over and over and never figured it out. We even tried the CC and it skipped over that line too.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

A few random thoughts:

1) The one reason I like previous contestant shows is that I can actually get through the first episode and actually know some of the contestants. 

2) However, after spending so much time on the Favs, there was little doubt in my mind who was going to win the Immunity challenge. 

3) Was Cirie even in this episode. As the Favs were aligning (Amanda, Ozzy, James, Pavariti vs. Johnathan, Yau Man, Eliza, Amy) I kept trying to remember who was #10. It wasn't until the challenge that I saw Cirie. (Not that I care, she is by far one of my least favorites of all time.)

4) I really wonder what Fairplay's plan was. I just can never believe any thing he says. However, I am glad to see him go, just to avoid the "Johnny Fairplay Show." (However, I would have liked to see him and Jeff go at it at a few challenges, from everything I hear, they don't like each other.)

5) Do you think Jeff is waiting for Eliza to get voted out? 

6) Lots of eye candy this season, especially since one tribe is previous survivors and the other was not "recruited".

7) Looks like Amanda picked a better bathing suit bottom this season.  But Pavariti's rear was hanging out a little. 

I think this could be a very good season.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> I am VERY glad Fairplay is gone and even more glad that Parvati is still there.
> 
> Fun episode, looks like a fun season. For the most part, the fans look better prepared than any freshman Survivor class ever has.


Boy, I love me some Parvati!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

markz said:


> Boy, I love me some Parvati!


LOL, James cracked me up with his "she's like some kind of sex-kitten girl. I like that!" (it was close to that anyway).


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Am I wrong for finding the wagon crashes so hilarious? I tried to laugh less once I realize Eliza had been injured, but couldn't stop completely.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I was curious to see Fairplay's mouth after the little run in with Danny Bonaduce


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...that Pavarti has some smokin body!!!

They sure must have edited a lot out because everybody voted for Fairplay and then Fairplay ended up voting for Ozzy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think I am finding the fans more interesting, though they didn't show us a lot in that camp. The favs are just cocky and all over each other. Four paired up together already. Bleh. I would have loved to see Boston Rob back. 

I was totally rooting for the fans to win the challenge. That was great!


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Could anyone tell what his vote said? Looked like "I 'heart' something" but I couldn't read what it was.


"I heart Ozzy."

I think Jonny Fairplay's plan was simple. He negotiated a good deal to appear on the show, decided that he had no real chance to win any more money, and bailed.

It's disappointing, because he spent the first episode setting himself up as the pivot. And Jonathan even said it: he's a guy you would _love_ to bring to the end with you. So Jonny gave up, tainting his Survivor legacy forever.

And I'm assuming that his girlfriend (if she exists) will join him at Loser Lodge; that's probably another perk that the returning favorites were able to negotiate.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> And I'm assuming that his girlfriend (if she exists) will join him at Loser Lodge; that's probably another perk that the returning favorites were able to negotiate.


I could not help but think last night that Fairplay was making up the whole think about his GF and the kid on the way.

He is a hard guy to take seriously.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Parvati had the same hot body during her first season, but she was a terrible player. I'm glad that she admitted as much last night, and claimed to be working on an actual strategy beyond flirting.

But she _already_ has James wrapped around her finger, and he is definitely someone you want on your side early in the game.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> ............Could anyone tell what his vote said? Looked like "I 'heart' something" but I couldn't read what it was. .............


It said "I 'heart' Ozzy" .

Edit: oops, too late !


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I could not help but think last night that Fairplay was making up the whole think about his GF and the kid on the way.
> 
> He is a hard guy to take seriously.


The girlfriend and child are true. Heard him on Stern yesterday talking about them.

Here is her myspace page...guess she is 22 and was on America's Next Top Model:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=32551994

Here is some of that interview:


> Jonny complained that he had to leave for Micronesia to compete in "Survivor" a week after the incident without the help of his prescribed pain medication, leading Howard to ask about the rift between Jonny and Jeff Probst. Jonny said he once got in a fight with Jeff's brother at a "Survivor" after-party, and he and Jeff haven't gotten along since. Jonny went on to detail the "horrific" time he had during the rain-soaked new season despite having a "few tricks up his sleeve."


The incident they are referring to is the spat with Danny Bonaduci


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> She's lucky she got that immunity idol or she'd definitely be the first off on her tribe. As it is, she's guaranteed to get to at least Day 9 (unless the 20 people accelerates the challenge schedule).


Is that certain? I don't remember exactly what Probst said, but I believe that it was only good for the first tribal council. Since the first tribal council is now over, it might be obsolete, like Yau Man's.

And Yau Man is hosed; the reaction he got when he first appeared let the rest of the favorites know that his is the One True Favorite, and thus cannot be allowed to appear in the final tribal council, particularly if the jury is made up of fans.

It's too bad, because he's by far my favorite Survivor ever. And if he weren't already, he would have won me over with the drop-of-water-on-the-glasses trick.

PS For some reason, my wife's favorite Survivor ever is Ozzy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> Is that certain? I don't remember exactly what Probst said, but I believe that it was only good for the first tribal council. Since the first tribal council is now over, it might be obsolete, like Yau Man's.


I believe what Jeff said was "the first tribal council that you attend".


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Speaking of which, that was Yau Man's first mistake. Not crushing Jonny Fairplay's head against the boat, of course. But when Ms. No-Filter waltzed onto the beach, and practically stepped on the idol, Yau Man should have said, "if I give you the idol, will you promise not to vote for me ever?"

I know that Yau Man was burned on a promise, but there's nothing to lose, and it might have helped.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

The idol was only good for the first trip to TC. I loved it when Yau knock JFP to the ground for it. Then all he did was whine about it. Good Riddance JFP!

The fans need to get it together!

Loved it when the carts crashed.

When does the exile part come into play?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Johnny was on Howard Stern yesterday. He said Survivor started a week after Bonaduce dumped him on his face and they wouldn't let him take any pain meds. His wife was from America's next Top model or one of those shows.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Jonny's strategy was kind of smart, actually, to accomplish what he probably wants to do-- maximize the amount of publicity he gets from being on this season of Survivor. He got all the hype leading up to the season, and now he'll get more hype than he would have by being voted off later because he's the very first one out. Knowing that he didn't have a shot in hell of winning, it was the perfect thing for him to do.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I believe what Jeff said was "the first tribal council that you attend".


I think it was something like that too. I think it means your team's first tribal council.

I enjoyed the episode...James' first day this time around is sure different than his first day last season where he stayed to himself and didn't really talk to people.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

I loved it when Yau-man and Foolplay both dashed for the idol. Yau-man was actually a little bit in front of him and Fairplay kind of tripped and fell into the boat. Not very hard, it looked like? But then he forgot his first idol (intentionally?) and *****ed and moaned about Yau-man "tackling" him. I guess he was still hypersensitive about hitting his face on things.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was really impressed how quickly the Favs came together to get food, water, shelter, and fire.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I was really impressed how quickly the Favs came together to get food, water, shelter, and fire.


Yeah but they have a couple of hard workers on that team that don't screw around.

The lazier ones knew better than to slack off / argue / be different at the beginning less they become the easy early targets.

As for the immunity idols, as others noted, it was for the first council you attend. So if the other tribe does not go for 4 more councils, she will still be immune in the first one.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

bigrig said:


> I loved it when Yau-man and Foolplay both dashed for the idol. Yau-man was actually a little bit in front of him and Fairplay kind of tripped and fell into the boat. Not very hard, it looked like? But then he forgot his first idol (intentionally?) and *****ed and moaned about Yau-man "tackling" him. I guess he was still hypersensitive about hitting his face on things.


He didn't forget his 1st idol. It was the other teams idol he couldn't keep it.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm sad that I screwed up and didn't get my season pass set for the premiere. Sounds like it was a great episode. I may try and catch it online. Oh well. I'll get teh SP set for the rest of the season tonight.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> Yeah I thought it was a scheme too, but everyone voted him out.
> 
> I think this was his plan from day one. If you watch him in the challenge he was not a hardcore participant. Most of the time he ran along side the wagon and did nothing.
> 
> ...


I just think that if he really has had a change of heart and wants to be a good guy, he would have had a better chance of getting that message across by sticking around and being a stand up guy. The way he did it just made him look like a manic depressive.


RBlount said:


> A few random thoughts:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Why would Jeff be waiting for Eliza to get voted out? Are you confusing her with his girlfriend, Julie Berry?


----------



## mchabura (Sep 22, 2006)

JFriday said:


> Johnny was on Howard Stern yesterday. He said Survivor started a week after Bonaduce dumped him on his face and they wouldn't let him take any pain meds. His wife was from America's next Top model or one of those shows.


Yeah...I heard the same Howard Stern interview on Thursday. He explained how he had about 15 hours of surgery and 4 root canals to repair his teeth and mouth area. He also said that he wasn't able to take his pain medication during the show. My first thoought was that he was lying to the non-couple alliance, but then I thought about the interview and concluded that he wanted to get out of the miserable conditions of the show on top of the pain he was going through. I think the dad-to-be explaination was more of a sympathy play than saying to everyone that he was feeling like crap. And maybe that was because he wasn't allowed to say anything by his lawyers.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

At the office there is a theory that Fairplay was going through detox (probably the pain meds he couldn't take) and just couldn't hack the conditions of the island. I'm glad he was voted out, I didn't really want to deal with his over the top drama. 

I loved the scene where Eliza caught the cart in the face.  Sorry, but I just can't stand her.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

So do we know how the fans were recruited? Presumably at least one person from this board was contacted about participating. Any information?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I love Eliza but I'm sure she'll be voted out quickly. Usually the best looking women go first, with a few exceptions. (Look out Parvati, Amanda, and Eliza.)

I remember from the previous all-stars that everyone was paid $25,000 except the top 2 instead of the sliding pay scale like regular seasons have. Maybe Johnny realized he'd never be in the top 2 and bailed right away because he'd have the same paycheck?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

they should refuse to pay fairplay any $$$ after his pitiful performance.

The sad thing is that he took the spot of someone else who may have been a little bit into it.

I wish I had some respect for Fairplay so I could claim I've lost all respect for him.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> they should refuse to pay fairplay any $$$ after his pitiful performance.
> 
> The sad thing is that he took the spot of someone else who may have been a little bit into it.
> 
> I wish I had some respect for Fairplay so I could claim I've lost all respect for him.


So, now he is in the negative when it comes to respect from you. He'd have to do something good just to get back to zero respect from you!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

NoThru22 said:


> I love Eliza but I'm sure she'll be voted out quickly. Usually the best looking women go first, with a few exceptions. (Look out Parvati, Amanda, and Eliza.)


 seriously? I see nothing appealing about Eliza at all.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> seriously? I see nothing appealing about Eliza at all.


I don't either. She looks plastic.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> seriously? I see nothing appealing about Eliza at all.


maybe her eyes ...if you like big ones


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't get the Parvati thing myself. Her mouth is jacked up.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

marksman said:


> I don't get the Parvati thing myself. Her mouth is jacked up.


She has a mouth? Hadn't noticed! The rest looks pretty good!


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> I am VERY glad Fairplay is gone and even more glad that Parvati is still there.





macquariumguy said:


> LOL, James cracked me up with his "she's like some kind of sex-kitten girl. I like that!" (it was close to that anyway).


James sure does seem smitten with her.

At one point she was standing talking and appeared to roll down the waistband of her bikini bottom. My wife was in the room so I couldn't rewind for a closer look.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Considering that Fairplay is basically just an aimless loser, he probably relished the idea of getting paid to take a 39-day vacation. As you guys have said, he knew that his past reputation would never allow him to get very far, and when you combine that with the teeth/pain meds thing, and the possibility that the pay was the same regardless of when he went out, he probably realized there wasn't much point to suffering on the island when he could be chilling in luxury on Mark Burnett's dime.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Most of my fandom for Eliza come from how nice she looked in this bikini on Vanuatu. Her suit this time doesn't make her look half as good.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That was a nice suit on her. Too bad she's so freakin' annoying that it overshadows her "assets."


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Butter face.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

There is definatly some good eye candy this season!


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Not if you're a girl.  One guy even looks like Leif Garrett.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Joules1111 said:


> Not if you're a girl.  One guy even looks like Leif Garrett.


C'mon. What about James and Ozzy? I know my wife likes them.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Joules1111 said:


> Not if you're a girl.  One guy even looks like Leif Garrett.


the runner


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> C'mon. What about James and Ozzy? I know my wife likes them.


Actually, Mikey B. is cute, and kind of looks like one of the Wilson brothers. And maybe Jonathan. But nothing really pops out at me as "eye candy" for the girls.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

you'll just have to be satisfied with the Men of TCF 

say we have 12 months to cover, who would be the eye candy of TCF?


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I was really impressed how quickly the Favs came together to get food, water, shelter, and fire.


Yeah, they were very impressive with that. It's almost equally interesting that these "hardcore Survivor fans" did so poorly. You would think that at least a few of them would have practiced making a shelter. I think if I went on the show I would at least spend a weekend in the woods trying a few things out - even if that doesn't directly apply to their usual tropical digs.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jerobi said:


> Yeah, they were very impressive with that. It's almost equally interesting that these "hardcore Survivor fans" did so poorly. You would think that at least a few of them would have practiced making a shelter. I think if I went on the show I would at least spend a weekend in the woods trying a few things out - even if that doesn't directly apply to their usual tropical digs.


I said the same exact thing. For being students of the game you'd think they would know how important shelter, food, water, and fire are. We'll see if they get it together next show.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

marksman said:


> I don't get the Parvati thing myself.


she needs to go up a cup or two


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

marksman said:


> I don't get the Parvati thing myself. Her mouth is jacked up.


it's the eyes and girlish smile..maybe....plus some guys like how she looks in her bathing suit.



Steve_Martin said:


> My wife was in the room so I couldn't rewind for a closer look.


just take the remote from her!



pmyers said:


> I said the same exact thing. For being students of the game you'd think they would know how important shelter, food, water, and fire are. We'll see if they get it together next show.


that mouth woman who was crying in the rain...i dont get it...WHY wouldnt a potential contestant, at a minimum, try sleeping in their own back yard in the rain just to 'try out' the game?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I've heard that motormouth woman is married to a guy that owns a chemical company. She doesn't need the money.

Also, I think Fairplay was trying to stroke his own ego: he can claim he left this season on his own, rather than getting thrown out by a real vote.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

OK---I'm not into guys, but I can't understand how *any*one could find Jon "Fairplay" Dalton attractive. He's certainly not physically attractive and his personality is, well, repellent. He's not rich, is he?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Too bad this show and TAR are presented in "BOX-O-VISION". (aka 4:3.) lol


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

pmyers said:


> The girlfriend and child are true. Heard him on Stern yesterday talking about them.
> Here is her myspace page...guess she is 22 and was on America's Next Top Model:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=32551994


ah yes - the girl with the flesh eating bacteria...

but - uh - wasn't she a lesbian when she was on ANTM?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't believe I'm the only one who is willing to admit that I love the entertainment Johnny Fairplay brings. To me, this is as big a blow to my enjoyment as losing Gene Simmons was on Celebrity Apprentice. I really wanted to see the inhuman pairing of Johnny and Jonathon wreak havoc.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> you'll just have to be satisfied with the Men of TCF
> 
> say we have 12 months to cover, who would be the eye candy of TCF?


I'll reluctantly step up to that plate...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so glad Johnny Fairplay is gone. I would have had a hard time watching the season with him since every time he opened his mouth he irritated me.

Two words: James. Yum. 

Two more words: Sex kitten. :up:

Cerie and motor mouth need to go.

Looks to be a good season, I can't wait.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Considering that Fairplay is basically just an aimless loser, he probably relished the idea of getting paid to take a 39-day vacation. As you guys have said, he knew that his past reputation would never allow him to get very far, and when you combine that with the teeth/pain meds thing, and the possibility that the pay was the same regardless of when he went out, he probably realized there wasn't much point to suffering on the island when he could be chilling in luxury on Mark Burnett's dime.


I hadn't heard anything about the Bonaducci incident until I read it here, but if he really was that bad off, I imagine Yau-Man may have changed Johnny's mind about being there when he planted his head into the side of the boat on the first day!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I loved the scene where Pavarti offers James a piggy-back ride and he climbs on her backside. We might get to see that scene again in night-vision. 

Nothing wrong with laughing at the cart accident. 

Did Amanda grow a little bit since last season? Seems she had a bit more bounce to her step this time out. 

Love the Yau-man. :up:

Cirie needs to go ASAP.

I like how each team has one gladiator. 

So far, I'm impressed with the season, and I don't usually like when my favorite shows do a 'special edition' (Family Amazing Race).


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Did Amanda grow a little bit since last season? Seems she had a bit more bounce to her step this time out.


I thought so, I said to Penny right away that she looked a little bulked up. She might have gotten smart and gained a few pounds on purpose so she had extra to lose. She got pretty thin at the end the last time.

After that shot of her walking away I don't remember seeing her that often - for some reason, Pavarti seems to take my attention away.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I have to admit Pavarti is cute.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Me too. If only she had a few hundred fewer teeth she'd be perfect...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Pavarti





Jebberwocky! said:


> Pavarti





jenhudson said:


> Pavarti


It's *Parvati*


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Did Amanda grow a little bit since last season? Seems she had a bit more bounce to her step this time out.


I definitely noticed that too. It's very apparent in her segment of the opening credits. Could be some extra bulk, or it could just be that this swimsuit isn't as tight. Either way, :up:


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> It's *Parvati*


It still sounds like they say poverty.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

What Survivor episode were you guys watching??? This was the worst edited episode EVAR. When they walked up for the Immunity Challenge, you KNEW who would win. They couldn't get rid of any of the Fans because we barely knew their names. They showed five minutes of that camp, then it was back to the Johnny Fairplay Show. The only drama was that they completely omitted the Fairplay whole-tribe-meeting where he said "Vote me out".

Why did they let Marcia Wallace and Kathy Griffin's love child on this show?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Question: Jeff Probst has a girlfriend? What happened to his wife? Didn't he marry a season one or two contestent? Amber, or something like that?

I am in complete happiness that Jonny Fairplay is gone. I can't stand people who talk about themselves in the first person, and he did it countless times the first show. I find him very unattractive to look at and found it amazing that any woman would allow herself to carry his child. And, finally, why the heck doesn't he get those teeth whitened? They are the color of day-old guacamole. If you fancy yourself a famous TV personality then at least try to look like one.

I didn't like Parvarti last time around although I can see why the men would. I find Jame's persona a bit different - from loner to horndog. It'll be his downfall, unless they do get rid of Parvarti like they planned.

It'll be nice to see the other camp a bit and get to know those folks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Question: Jeff Probst has a girlfriend? What happened to his wife? Didn't he marry a season one or two contestent? Amber, or something like that?


I'm not sure about Jeff having a wife. But he's been dating Julie Berry, from Survivor: Vanuatu (S9) since 2004. IIRC, he's admitted that he thought she was smokin' hot while she was a contestant, and they started dating shortly after she was voted off.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

justapixel said:


> I am in complete happiness that Jonny Fairplay is gone. I can't stand people who talk about themselves in the first person, and he did it countless times the first show. I find him very unattractive to look at and found it amazing that any woman would allow herself to carry his child. And, finally, why the heck doesn't he get those teeth whitened? They are the color of day-old guacamole. If you fancy yourself a famous TV personality then at least try to look like one.


I agree that as you sit around camp listening to someone constantly referring to themselves in the third person...you HAVE to want them gone asap. That third person thing reflects an ego out of control and that makes them hard to predict.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Langree said:


> It still sounds like they say poverty.


jeff said that the other season (i still have the one ep with them in the battle digging in the sand) but this season he made a concerted effort to say PAR


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

justapixel said:


> Question: Jeff Probst has a girlfriend? What happened to his wife? Didn't he marry a season one or two contestent? Amber, or something like that?
> 
> I am in complete happiness that Jonny Fairplay is gone. I can't stand people who talk about themselves *in the first person*, and he did it countless times the first show. I find him very unattractive to look at and found it amazing that any woman would allow herself to carry his child. And, finally, why the heck doesn't he get those teeth whitened? They are the color of day-old guacamole. If you fancy yourself a famous TV personality then at least try to look like one.
> 
> ...


I think you mean third person. You've referred to your self many times in this post in the first person (I). Jonny Fairplay talks about himself in the third person, as if he was talking about someone else. And, yes, very annoying.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Amanda even more with the little extra weight...I forgot how paranoid Liza was the last time she played...I loved it when they crashed into the tree...great ep...

don't understand why people are upset that the editing gave away which tribe would love and who would get voted out...Survivor has been doing that since day 1...almost 90% of the time, you know who's leaving by how much air time they get...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm a little surprised nobody called Fairplay on his "I'm gonna be a dad and I just want to go home" BS. Because they of all people should know that everybody goes home at the same time...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> Boy, I love me some Parvati!





cherry ghost said:


> It's *Parvati*


Woo hoo! I got it right! What do I win?  A date with Parvati, I hope!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> What Survivor episode were you guys watching??? This was the worst edited episode EVAR.


In hindsight, you're right. But at the time I was busy enjoying it and really didn't notice. I don't know about everyone else, but I think this has the potential to be an epic Survivor season.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm a little surprised nobody called Fairplay on his "I'm gonna be a dad and I just want to go home" BS. Because they of all people should know that everybody goes home at the same time...


darn...I thought exactly that as his torch was being snuffed out...then forgot all about it when I got to this thread...

all I could think about was that he got a 35 day paid vacation paid for by the producers...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Cirie needs to go ASAP.


Amen> Between her and JFP, it's clear their definition of favorites is quite different from mine.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Gotta love the Survivor website.

Missed the first episode so I went to see if it was online. Here's what I found:


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Gotta love the Survivor website.
> 
> Missed the first episode so I went to see if it was online. Here's what I found:




That's hilarious. Almost as bad: on the Survivor Season 1 DVD set, they have synopses of all the episodes telling who got voted off. Kind of sucks if you got the DVDs because you've never seen the show before.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Watching JFP makes me very uncomfortable for some reason. It is hard to describe the feeling, but it is extremely uncomfortable. Glad he's gone.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Gotta love the Survivor website.
> 
> Missed the first episode so I went to see if it was online. Here's what I found:


Doh! I was afraid of that, so I downloaded the BitTorrent instead.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Am I the only one that actually likes Cerie? Like others, I'm glad Johnny Fairplay is gone.

Oh and the only eye candy for us ladies is James. Ozzy is not hot, imo.

The mouth girl is super annoying, I suspect she'll go as soon as she doesn't have an idol.

Like others said, I'm impressed with how quickly the Favs got their camp together and were already eating.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Cerie is very funny...I like her a lot...


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

James is major eye candy, but I think ozzy is hot too - in an "I'm an old lady and I'd like to pat him on the head" kind of way.




(not)


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> Gotta love the Survivor website.
> 
> Missed the first episode so I went to see if it was online. Here's what I found:


So so stupid.

I blogged about something similar back in 2006 for Panama Exile Island:
http://www.zeigen.com/blog/?p=25

So they haven't learned in two years that spoilers kill sales...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I quickly clicked on CBS and around before seeing the spoiler video on the right side. Somehow, I expected it so I knew to just have tunnel vision to pull up the episode.

Since this week though I do now have my season pass setup. Dang Survivor having to change their name each season, why can't they be like AI?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Don't they grey out the people who are gone right on the main page of Survivor anyway?

Yeah, it looks like they do:
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor16/


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Dang Survivor having to change their name each season, why can't they be like AI?


You could create an auto record wishlist with the keyword "Survivor" in the title.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

KyleLC said:


> You could create an auto record wishlist with the keyword "Survivor" in the title.


Yeah I know there are ways around it to fix it, etc. Also this forum has been great on tips and how to create just the right wishlist to get exactly what we want without the extra we don't want. I may have to make an ARWL for Survivor and BB though, I will admit I forgot about that


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

They make thier money on the first run of the episode in real time. DVR'rs don't watch commercials, so you don't count. They would encourage you to watch first run.

I don't think DVD owners are really surprised either. Who buys a reality DVD set that didn't already see the season anyway?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Magister said:


> Who buys a reality DVD set that didn't already see the season anyway?


Why would you buy a season you've already seen? I figured sales were mainly to people who wanted to catch up.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Why would you buy a season you've already seen?


Same reason people buy any show on DVD: because you enjoyed it and plan to watch again in the future.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Same reason people buy any show on DVD: because you enjoyed it and plan to watch again in the future.


I'd think someone who hadn't seen the season or missed at least some of it would be more likely to buy the DVD set than someone who had already seen it all. I know I would.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Magister said:


> ... Who buys a reality DVD set that didn't already see the season anyway?


The people that are hoping to see the blurred out bits nor be blurred!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> The people that are hoping to see the blurred out bits nor be blurred!


That was 3/4 of last season!!! Amber must have had a full-time intern who's job it was just to blur her *ss out!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> What was it that Amanda said to Ozzy at the 20 minute mark? It was with the nightvision cameras.
> 
> She said something like "You're the ____ one. And I think that's so awesome."
> 
> We played it over and over and never figured it out. We even tried the CC and it skipped over that line too.


Anyone? Anyone know what this is? Bueller?


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> So so stupid.


Why? The episode had already been aired, and its common knowledge who got kicked off. The next day after every ep, every crappy entertainment show out there tends to run some stupid tidbit about who got bounced and CBS sometimes props up the cast-off for some interview.

Its like missing the Super Bowl and then complaining that ESPN.com has a shot of the victor getting handed the trophy on their front page.

Now, if they did this while the episode was being broadcast, that would be different.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> The people that are hoping to see the blurred out bits nor be blurred!


But with S1, I would prefer they leave the blur parts for Richard in.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

MassD said:


> Why? The episode had already been aired, and its common knowledge who got kicked off.


It's only common knowledge if you already watched the episode. Putting that spoiler _right next_ to the link for watching the episode is stupid.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> It's only common knowledge if you already watched the episode. Putting that spoiler _right next_ to the link for watching the episode is stupid.


I'll got back to my ESPN analogy. Once its aired, the cat's out of the bag. If I didn't want to know who got kicked off, the last place I'd be visiting is CBS's website.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Except that they encourage you to go to CBS's website to view episodes you've _missed_. And when you go to the spot they encourage you to go to ...

However, my original point stands: the top string of players (which appears on every page) greys out who has been voted for.

(BTW, I just went to the site to confirm that it's on every page, and the front page link for watching the episode no longer has the visual Bryan showed here. It goes directly to a video watching screen for the ep.)


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

MassD said:


> I'll got back to my ESPN analogy. Once its aired, the cat's out of the bag. If I didn't want to know who got kicked off, the last place I'd be visiting is CBS's website.


You analogy is flawed. The results of the Superbowl are news. The loser of a particular episode of Survivor is not. Once the outcome is known there is less reason to watch the show, so why tell people the outcome in the same little bit of screen where you're hoping they will watch the show.

Stupid.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Except that they encourage you to go to CBS's website to view episodes you've _missed_. And when you go to the spot they encourage you to go to ...


Don't they air that promo _while you are watching a new episode_? Safe to say that if you are watching episode 3, you probably end up getting some idea what happened in the previous 2 just by watching. CBS wants you to go back and view an old episode so they can get a hit on that ad for Chase "Protection Matters" and Sprint.

I understand the frustration. But the broadcast wienies (and ad execs) don't particularly like DVRs... we tend to blow off their commercials, reducing the price of an ad slot. They aren't about to start catering to viewers who use them out of the kindness of their hearts.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

kettledrum said:


> Anyone? Anyone know what this is? Bueller?


Don't remember the exact comment or words but I believe she was telling Ozzy he is the most honest one or genuine one and that is awesome.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sadara said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes Cerie? Like others, I'm glad Johnny Fairplay is gone.


I don't dislike Cerie as much as I don't think she qualifies as a Favorite. 


MassD said:


> Don't they air that promo _while you are watching a new episode_? Safe to say that if you are watching episode 3, you probably end up getting some idea what happened in the previous 2 just by watching. CBS wants you to go back and view an old episode so they can get a hit on that ad for Chase "Protection Matters" and Sprint.
> 
> I understand the frustration. But the broadcast wienies (and ad execs) don't particularly like DVRs... we tend to blow off their commercials, reducing the price of an ad slot. They aren't about to start catering to viewers who use them out of the kindness of their hearts.


Watching the episode on cbs.com has nothing to do with DVRs. Don't know where that part of your post came from. As for the rest, if they're making the episode available on their website, it doesn't really matter why people go there to watch. The fact is that CBS wants people to watch the ep on their site. They're shooting themselves in the foot by spoiling the outcome of the episode right next to the link to view the episode. How many people didn't then click through and watch the ep after seeing that spoiler? If it was more than zero, then CBS was stupid to set it up that way.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

MassD said:


> Don't they air that promo _while you are watching a new episode_?


Not necessarily. It could be during a commercial for Survivor during another CBS show. In addition, they could be fortifying the knowledge of the website choice for FUTURE scenarios where you miss an episode, and don't want to "just know who lost".


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Don't remember the exact comment or words but I believe she was telling Ozzy he is the most honest one or genuine one and that is awesome.


She said something about him being one of her favorite survivors and how that's really cool [that she's on the show with him now].


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> That was 3/4 of last season!!! Amber must have had a full-time intern who's job it was just to blur her *ss out!


you mean Amanda, I think...she fixed it this year by putting on weight and wearing a bigger bikini 

I'd still take her (and Amber) any day...they are both HOT...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Pavrati or Parvati. Still sounds to me like her parents named her after cheese.


----------

